# Louisiana gigger needs help with setup



## bayoufrogg (Jul 3, 2008)

Just getting into gigging guys and have a few lights around to make my first 12v underwatersetup. Thiswill be a handheld PVC rig powered with a 12v(8ah) sealed battery from academy. Need your opinions on which bulbto use. 

One is a GE electric car headlamp(H4656SB). It is a 4 bulb superblue lowbeam headlamp that is really bright and spreads the light well as it is rectangle shaped. From what I can tell by looking up online, the bulb is 55watts.

The 2nd is a 100wattaircraft spotlight(4509 from Napa) that I use for frogging. Its REALLY bright but just concentrates the light in one direction, it doesnt really spread is out like the H4656SB does. I DID meet up with a guy flounder gigging with one the other night and it was really bright under water. Problem here is he was using a larger amp hour motorcycle battery; my 8ah battery may not keep 100watt bulb lit for too long. 

So with that said, let me know what yall think. If there is a larger amp hour battery that anyone could recommend that is still light enough to carry in a backpack please let me know. Looking for the optimum/brightest setup here without having to carry a 50 lb battery in an innertube. Thanks in advance. 

Pics below.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i have used headlights b4 they just shoot a sraight beam so i took a quarter and hit it with a ballpein hammer to concave it and superglued it to the glass to make the light bounce back to the mirror worked pretty well. they also will eat a battery up quick,.


----------



## bayoufrogg (Jul 3, 2008)

If I use the napa 100watt bulb then, what battery should I use?? I want one/two lighter onesto carry in a backpack so I dont have to pull a innertube with a car battery around. Anysuggestions on place to buy?? Whats the best batterybuy considering the following: weight, efficiency, cost, amp-hours????


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

In your case I'd be looking for a small AGM battery. [Advanced Glass Matt] They are not cheap, but what kind of burn would you get if battery acid leaked down your back. 



They will weigh aprox 24lbs in a smaller unit. Gp U1



http://www.batterystuff.com/batteries/upc-telecom/UB12350-D5722.html



Technical Specifications

Dimensions: 7.76" L x 5.12" W x 7.09" H

Actual Weight (lb.): 24.5

Shipping Weight (lb.): 26

Enclosure: ABS Plastic

Handle: 1

20 Hr. Rate Amp/Hr: 35

DC Output Voltage: 12 V

Maximum Charging Current: 8.5 A

Charge Voltage: 14.4 to 15 V

Max. Discharge Current (A) 5 sec.: 180

Resistance, milliohms: 10

Float Voltage: 13.5 to 13.8 V

Operating Temperature: 5 to 104 °F

BCI Group: U-1

Regulatory Approval: DOT, ICAA, IATA, IMDA



Do some searching on the net and order what you need. The above is just one example and trying to keep the weight down.


----------

